# WHOOPEE! First commercial account!



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Steve is on vacation, & spent last night with friends in PA. They have a florist shop, & want soap to sell in the store.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful! Congratulations.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

How wonderful! It does feel good doesn't it? Tammy


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Good for you guys!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful!!


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

That is great!
Theresa


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Perfect! Cool is that a store not only gives you sales, but those buying the soap will see your contact info and will order from you also! Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Fantastic news! Congratulations.


> Cool is that a store not only gives you sales, but those buying the soap will see your contact info and will order from you


The owner at one of my retail accounts puts their pricetags right over my contact info, she hopes the customers _won't_ see it...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My card is inside my bag, it would pretty much ruin the whole packaging for my stores to mess with it, plus you then couldn't see the name of the soap. They know they have to pay more if they choose private labels, even then I have "Handcrafted for..........by nubainsoaps.com" on it. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, even with wholesale and their labels,, I pput a claimer on there that says it is a Maple Ridg e Farm product
Barb


----------

